# WINDOWS CE 6.0 USB modem won't work



## Homerj101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Could someone please help me to get a USB wireless modem to work on a 7in netbook. I bought it for my daughter to help her out but can't seem to get it to work on it.
The modem flashes but the netbook doesn't register in the system.
Is there a driver or other fix for this.
Thank you for your time.
Dan


----------

